# moon spots?



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I noticed the my new doeling who is red with black dorsal stripe, white and black markings on feet, black markings on legs, has a few spots that are dark colored on her legs. several tiny ones and a larger one on her hind leg. would these be moon spots? I'll try to get a pic of the larger one.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What color are the spots? It could be moonspots as long as they are round and not black or white.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

not sure on color, except to say dark . . . I wouldn't call it black though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Could be moon spots. Get a pic if you can so we can be sure either way. :thumb:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW! it is HARD to get a pic of a bottle baby's rear lol! Here it is, though the pics make it look darker than it is. Also you can tell she is red, but that her undercoat has darker colors in it.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a pic of a large dark spot on her chest between her front legs. I didn't think much of it except that it was cute before but now wonder if it is a moon spot? I don't care either way . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It almost looks like the undercoat is chocolatey colored? Or is it just in those spots? Those very well may be moon spots... a little hard to tell for sure. Were either sire or dam moon spotted? It's a dominant trait so you most likely would have been able to see moon spots on at least one of the parents...though sometimes they can be too small to notice or hide somewhere.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The brisket photo almost looks to symetrical to be a moon spot. I know right there...they lay down on the base of the brisket and it can turn a bit discolored from the wear. But i'm not totally sure. onder:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know if the brisket is a moon spot or not, but it is not from wear from laying. Its a totally different color and is a spot of some kind that she has had since I picked her up at 3 weeks. Its a chocolate color. 

Yes, I would say her undercoat has chocolate in it, but not all over??? 

I have only seen her mother 2xs but never saw any obvious spots. Her sire I saw as a baby, and then again when I picked this girl up but he was in a stall because he broke his leg (poor guy!) so I have not have a real good look at him all over. I just never looked for moon spots on either sire or dam so I can't give a real good answer to that. Nothing blatantly obvious. She has Price O The Field and Pruittville breeding. Her sire is out of Pruittville's Sugar Baby, whose Sire is Price O The Field Royal Marcus, but I have never seen a website for POTF and don't know if they have moon spots or not????


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hard to tell from those photos but I dont think so. 
Also moonspots are generally but not always round and not all round spots are moonspots. :wink: Makes it real confusing right. Like the goat in the KW Farms photo those are not moonspots.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Moonspots are darker at the tips of the hair and lighter closer to the body? At least that's how I thought it worked


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's funny Logan... I get a lot of people out to visit who say...oh my gosh those are such cool moon spots...on that doe...and then I have to try to explain that they aren't moon spots...they're just "spots." :laugh:

I kinda think your doe does have moon spots Devin. :shrug: Once she sheds out her winter coat completely...it should be a bit easier to tell if they're moon spots or not. You could also shave her down when the weather warms up...much easier to see with shorter hair.



> Moonspots are darker at the tips of the hair and lighter closer to the body? At least that's how I thought it worked


I haven't found this to be true for all moon spots.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

It will be interesting to see when it is warm and I can shave her down. Regardless she is awfully darn adorable lol! I did not go seeking moon spots, was looking more at conformation and milk/udder, so if she is not moon spotted it makes no difference to me at all  I'm just curious about it! I wonder if she will look more chocolate when shaved instead of red???


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Devin cant wait to see her shaved!

Kylee I think lots of people get them mixed up all the time as you know and they often think the ones like in your photo that are round must be moonspots.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, unfortunately...I do see it all the time. :/


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I asked the breeder if they could be moon spots and she didn't know what moon spots were but that she has babies pop up with light to dark spots quite a bit.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I didnt think to ask before what breed she is?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Nubian :shades: With Kasdemur, Price o The Field, Pruittville bloodlines.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, newbie here....can someone explain what exactly moon spots are then? I thought they were just round spots  !


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Scroll down for info. and pics... http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/c ... terns.html 
Here's some more info.: http://www.goatspots.com/moonspots.html


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am pretty sure these are moonspots on my doe???


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you are right. I believe those are cream moon spots on a red base if I am understanding everything right. (regardless, SOOOO KEWT!) LOL!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Devin! She is due next month and I can't wait to see what I get from her. I definitely retaining a doeling if she has one. Keeping my fingers crossed. She has Saada lineage to boot!

That is her Mom next to her. She has a moonspot on her shoulder you can see if you look close. Ha see didn't even know that is what they were.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, those are moon spots, nubians2. :thumb:


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Kylee! I'd been looking for that site for ND colors!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're welcome.  :thumb:


----------

